# Bottled Gas comes down in price



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The price of a bombona of butano is being reduced to €15.80 with effect from next Tuesday. Prices will be reviewed every 2 months thereafter, and according to this article they are expected to fall further for May and June (after the winter, of course, when people will be using much less). Still, always nice when something gets cheaper instead of dearer.


La bombona de butano costarÃ¡ 15,8 euros, casi un 10% menos


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> The price of a bombona of butano is being reduced to €15.80 with effect from next Tuesday. Prices will be reviewed every 2 months thereafter, and according to this article they are expected to fall further for May and June (after the winter, of course, when people will be using much less). Still, always nice when something gets cheaper instead of dearer.
> 
> 
> La bombona de butano costarÃ¡ 15,8 euros, casi un 10% menos


In the Leader expat press it said the prices were reduced from March- April, and then will be reviewed at the end of April
So what is the right version?
Everyone I spoke to has been paying 17.50, when, according to this paper they should only have been paying 15.80


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

extranjero said:


> In the Leader expat press it said the prices were reduced from March- April, and then will be reviewed at the end of April
> So what is the right version?
> Everyone I spoke to has been paying 17.50, when, according to this paper they should only have been paying 15.80


The article I linked to says that the price reduction takes effect from Tuesday 17 March (as I said) so yes, before then people will still be paying €17.50. From then on, prices will be reviewed every 2 months starting at the end of April (although that may mean any changes don't take effect for a couple of weeks after the new price is announced, I guess).

These expat papers don't seem to be too good at translating Spanish, do they?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

There are people who having read the Leader, will be arguing the price with the gasman and waving the article in front of him
Why is it so hard to get a simple fact right?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

extranjero said:


> There are people who having read the Leader, will be arguing the price with the gasman and waving the article in front of him
> Why is it so hard to get a simple fact right?


I think that question would be best addressed to the Leader, whoever they may be.

One would think that a paper professing to provide news about Spanish events to non-Spanish speakers would be capable of translating Spanish news announcements accurately, but they don't half seem to struggle.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well where we are we are paying €18 for Repsol and €18.45 for CEPSA.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

The government sets the price which is standard throughout Spain, so you should contact Repsol head office


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

extranjero said:


> The government sets the price which is standard throughout Spain, so you should contact Repsol head office


I buy from Repsol and Cepsa garages and all of them are the same price here


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> I buy from Repsol and Cepsa garages and all of them are the same price here


You're being ripped off - the price is set by the government. 

I guess your garage is taking an extra profit - which they shouldn't.


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

thrax said:


> I buy from Repsol and Cepsa garages and all of them are the same price here


We get it delivered by repsol and it's 17.50 matey to our door !!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

fcexpat said:


> We get it delivered by repsol and it's 17.50 matey to our door !!


Yes, same for me.

However, there is a small "corner shop" not far away which sells them for €1 above the normal price, I guess people are willing to pay it for the convenience if they need one on a day when Repsol don't deliver to the area, or on a Sunday. I don't think the local people who use it would be too chuffed if some foreigner denounced the shop and got the proprietor fined!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I missed seeing this reported elsewhere, but I picked up a copy of last Saturday's La Opiniòn de Malaga at the gym this afternoon and it seems the price of a bombona has been reduced by a further 10.6%. The new price is €14.11 and came into effect yesterday.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Yes, same for me.
> 
> However, there is a small "corner shop" not far away which sells them for €1 above the normal price, I guess people are willing to pay it for the convenience if they need one on a day when Repsol don't deliver to the area, or on a Sunday. I don't think the local people who use it would be too chuffed if some foreigner denounced the shop and got the proprietor fined!


Repsol deliver to our door, and don't add on for delivery


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

extranjero said:


> Repsol deliver to our door, and don't add on for delivery


They do to me, too - but only 3 days per week, Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays. It's never a problem for us as we always have one spare full bottle in reserve, but I can understand people who run out unexpectedly not minding paying a euro extra to be able to get a bottle from somewhere close to where they live if a delivery isn't due until two days later.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

A link to the report of the price cut - seems it will be €14.12 not €14.11 but I'm not fussed about 1 centimo.


La bombona de butano reduce su precio y costar? 14,12 euros | Econom?a | EL MUNDO


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Gas*



Lynn R said:


> I missed seeing this reported elsewhere, but I picked up a copy of last Saturday's La Opiniòn de Malaga at the gym this afternoon and it seems the price of a bombona has been reduced by a further 10.6%. The new price is €14.11 and came into effect yesterday.


And will last until the third week of July.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes Repsol delivered to the door has been 15,80€ for some months. Good to see that A) it is going down again & B) that the deficit has been completely paid off.

! Spanish News Today - Butane Gas Price Falls Again On Tuesday Throughout Spain


----------



## ascold (May 1, 2015)

Hmm... We have been bought gas bottles for 17.70 EUR near Malaga last winter...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ascold said:


> Hmm... We have been bought gas bottles for 17.70 EUR near Malaga last winter...


The official price was €17.50 until March of this year. Then it went down to €15.80, now it's €14.12.

If you paid €0.20 more than the official price that is most likely because you didn't have them delivered by the official Repsol supplier, as mentioned earlier in the thread small retailers, garages, etc. are legally permitted to charge a small handling fee.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Another reduction in the price of bottled gas takes effect today. The new price will be €13.42.


La bombona de butano baja desde hoy un 5%, hasta los 13,42 euros . SUR.es


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The price of bottled gas continues to fall, will now be €12.76 with effect from tomorrow.


La bombona de butano baja un 4,9% y costarÃ¡ 12,76 euros a partir de maÃ±ana


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> The price of bottled gas continues to fall, will now be €12.76 with effect from tomorrow.
> 
> 
> La bombona de butano baja un 4,9% y costarÃ¡ 12,76 euros a partir de maÃ±ana


Good news! Now almost back to the price I was paying when I first came to Spain more than seven years ago (about €11.50 I think back then). Now we just need diesel to return to €0.84 a litre!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> Good news! Now almost back to the price I was paying when I first came to Spain more than seven years ago (about €11.50 I think back then). Now we just need diesel to return to €0.84 a litre!


That's funny, I was thinking the same thing, that the price is almost the same as we were paying when we first arrived - I remember it being €11.50 too.

In this article from El Mundo about the reduction, it also says the Government is plannning another reduction in the regulated part of the electricity tariff, although this would not come in until 2016 so it could be just another election sweetener. Be good if it did come down, though.

Ma?ana vuelve a bajar el butano | Econom?a | EL MUNDO

Not being a car owner, the price of petrol or diesel is something I just don't notice but I'm sure it's a help to a lot of people that prices have come down this year.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

After a small increase two months ago, the price of a bombona has been reduced again, by 5%, and will cost €12.46 with effect from tomorrow.


La bombona de butano bajarÃ¡ un 5% y costarÃ¡ 12,46 euros desde maÃ±ana


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> After a small increase two months ago, the price of a bombona has been reduced again, by 5%, and will cost €12.46 with effect from tomorrow.
> 
> 
> La bombona de butano bajarÃ¡ un 5% y costarÃ¡ 12,46 euros desde maÃ±ana


Propano, which we use in our heater and boiler, is down to €10.96. I think when we first came here it was around €8, and at one point it went up to €16.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well it is tomorrow and I still paid the higher price so it hasn't been reduced yet. I need to buy another in three days time so we will see...


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Just arrived from Repsol petrol station, bought 2 bombonas, for 30,20 euros. So 15.10 each. Apparently the man says repsol charges a bit more to 'open the cage', well, I was the one that picked the new full bombonas and put the old ones back in the rack. He just opened and closed the padlock for the gates and charged 6 euros for that????

Me no understand....


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We get ours delivered to the door, from the Repsol distributor, and have always been charged the official price. When we call into the shop to order one, the man remembers my husband's name and our address, quite impressive in a town with over 40,000 residents!


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

*Bottled Gas*

I paid14 euros 10 this morning at garage in NERJA.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

€14.10 here today.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> €14.10 here today.


Do you get yours delivered, or go somewhere to collect them yourself? As I said, we get ours delivered and they have always been the official price, we will be ordering one tomorrow for delivery on Wednesday so will see if it matches the new official price.

It does seem strange that it is cheaper to have them delivered to your door than to pick them up yourself from another outlet (garage or shop) but I know retailers are allowed to add on a charge, don't know if there is any kind of limit on how much.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Get them from a Repsol garage


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Paid 13.50 today in my local garage (not Repsol garage)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I did get my gas bottle delivered just now, paid the new official price of €12.46.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I did get my gas bottle delivered just now, paid the new official price of €12.46.


11 euros yesterday, delivered to the door by Repsol.

Is there any particular reason why you use the more expensive butane instead of propane?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> 11 euros yesterday, delivered to the door by Repsol.
> 
> Is there any particular reason why you use the more expensive butane instead of propane?



I assume that price is for propane?



.... because Butane burns hotter?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> 11 euros yesterday, delivered to the door by Repsol.
> 
> Is there any particular reason why you use the more expensive butane instead of propane?


The Repsol distributor who delivers to my street only supplies butano.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Again, 15.10 today at Repsol garage. 

So many different prices my god! 

The man told me that the new bombonas, the aluminium ones, half orange and half blue, costs more. The old bombona, the heavy one, orange, costs less. They are replacing them all bit by bit.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It is odd, because Repsol's own website only shows 3 types of bombona with the relevant prices:-

Gas envasado, bombona de butano - repsol.com

So as far as I know, the only differences should be the additional "handling" charge that retailers are allowed to charge.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

This is the one I am talking about, we are having those for like 6 months now, they do replace them all as they come, and eventually the old ones will stop 'existing'. 

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2015/05/06/actualidad/1430896612_504767.html

But to charge an 'extra' for handling, of almost 2 euros, it is a bit much, as I went for 3 today and they charged me 45.30 for the 3 of them, so that's 15.10 each, which only means they charge 2 euros extra for handling each bombona??

By the way, I was (again) the one that took the new one out and put the old one in), so the 2 euros extra for EACH bombona should be for me, no?? lol!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lolito said:


> This is the one I am talking about, we are having those for like 6 months now, they do replace them all as they come, and eventually the old ones will stop 'existing'.
> 
> Repsol vuelve a probar con una bombona de butano más ligera | Economía | EL PAÃ�S
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - I see the article only mentions service stations, so does that mean this type of bombona is only going to be on sale at their garages? Seems odd, because if they are lighter I would have thought they would be better for the poor guys who have to carrry them on their shoulders up our steep streets - that is one job I just don't know how they cope with especially in hot weather.

Yes, I find it strange that those who get the service of having the bombona delivered to their door pay less than people who go and pick up their own, you would think it should be the other way round.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Thanks for that - I see the article only mentions service stations, so does that mean this type of bombona is only going to be on sale at their garages? Seems odd, because if they are lighter I would have thought they would be better for the poor guys who have to carrry them on their shoulders up our steep streets - that is one job I just don't know how they cope with especially in hot weather.
> 
> Yes, I find it strange that those who get the service of having the bombona delivered to their door pay less than people who go and pick up their own, you would think it should be the other way round.


Went to repsol 'depot' today (they only sell repsol gas bottles) and paid 12.46€


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Only in Spain.... lol!

To be honest, they look 'cute', if a bombona can looks cute... but it is just so light! Especially when it is empty,you can lift it with your little finger! I didn't read the article, I just looked at the 'cute' photo, but yes apparently it says they only do it for the garages for now, but I guess it will be done eventually for them all, otherwise is does not make sense.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Went to a BP garage yesterday and price has come down there. €12.45


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Another 5% reduction in the price of a bombona of butano from next Tuesday - down to €11.85. It really is back to the price we were paying when we first moved here nearly 10 years ago now.

La bombona de butano bajará otro 5% el próximo martes | Economía | EL PAÃ�S


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

This is getting to be a bit of a habit! The price of a bombona de butano goes down by ANOTHER 4.9% with effect from tomorrow, to €11.27.

La bombona de butano vuelve a bajar un 5% | Economía | EL PAÃ�S


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats a lot cheaper than the UK. I'm using propane in the campervan (butane stops working at +5c or lower) and its way more expensive.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the last time I bought propano it was €11, but we use so little in the summer it was some time ago.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> This is getting to be a bit of a habit! The price of a bombona de butano goes down by ANOTHER 4.9% with effect from tomorrow, to €11.27.
> 
> La bombona de butano vuelve a bajar un 5% | Economía | EL PAÃ�S


Just paid 11,30€ - they must round it up for simplicity.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Just paid 11,30€ - they must round it up for simplicity.


Yes, the delivery men who bring ours do that. Just the same as they do in the smaller shops, really. For 2 or 3 centimos I don't mind.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The downward trend is being reversed from tomorrow, with the price of a bombona de butano going up by 4% to €11.72 (just as the cooler weather is approaching, naturally!).

La bombona de butano sube un 4% y costarÃ¡ 11,72 euros desde maÃ±ana


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

I paid 13 euros 70 at garage in NERJA today


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

emlyn said:


> I paid 13 euros 70 at garage in NERJA today


€13.80 here, that is delivered though.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Just replaced a Cepsa and a Repsol bottle at two separate outlets. Each one was €13,70!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Simon22 said:


> €13.80 here, that is delivered though.


As was pointed out much earlier in the thread, if you buy the bombonas from a retail outlet such as a garage or shop, you will pay an additional charge on top of the standard regulated price.

I get mine delivered by an official Repsol distributor, though, and only pay the standard price. 

Someone did say earlier that the new lightweight bottles are priced higher than the older, heavier orange ones. Do you have the lightweight ones?


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> As was pointed out much earlier in the thread, if you buy the bombonas from a retail outlet such as a garage or shop, you will pay an additional charge on top of the standard regulated price.
> 
> I get mine delivered by an official Repsol distributor, though, and only pay the standard price.
> 
> Someone did say earlier that the new lightweight bottles are priced higher than the older, heavier orange ones. Do you have the lightweight ones?


I got one with a plastic top with built in handles, so possibly. It's actually for my neighbour as they don't stop for her but always do for me


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Simon22 said:


> I got one with a plastic top with built in handles, so possibly. It's actually for my neighbour as they don't stop for her but always do for me


Ah, well that would account for it. We can't get the bombonas delivered here without having ordered them in advance by either ringing up or calling into the shop, they don't do the flagging down or leaving am empty bombona outside system.


----------



## therese1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Is it the case that areas without town gas are unlikely to get it anytime soon?

I am looking at a house which has been recently re-wired but I've been told that the box will need updating to cope with heaters, appliances and so on.

I'm also considering electric showers. Can you get gas fired water heater with the bottles?

Does anyone have any advice as to the difference in cost between gas and electric? I really much prefer gas. But i don't drive and have visions of running out of the bottles.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

therese1 said:


> Is it the case that areas without town gas are unlikely to get it anytime soon?
> 
> I am looking at a house which has been recently re-wired but I've been told that the box will need updating to cope with heaters, appliances and so on.
> 
> ...


You can certainly get gas boilers to heat your water, using bottled gas. We had one when we first bought our house but changed it to an electric one as we were not fond of the gas bottle running out mid shower and the water suddenly turning cold!

I think it will be a very slow process if natural gas pipeliines have to be laid to bring mains gas to places which don't already have it, and only the largest towns and cities are likely to benefit from it.

I don't know how much it costs to have an all-electric property. Our water is heated by electricity and we have an electric bathroom heater, but we use bottled gas for all cooking and all other heating. The gas is very cheap, I use normally 10 bottles in a whole year and they now cost €11.72 each. Our electricity bills are between €88-100 for two months so not too bad, but because we don't have so many electrical appliances like a hob, oven, or heating we only need to have a low potencia so our standing charges are quite low. They go up a lot if you need a higher potencia so you would be paying higher bills even if not using much more electricity.


----------



## therese1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> You can certainly get gas boilers to heat your water, using bottled gas. We had one when we first bought our house but changed it to an electric one as we were not fond of the gas bottle running out mid shower and the water suddenly turning cold!
> 
> I think it will be a very slow process if natural gas pipeliines have to be laid to bring mains gas to places which don't already have it, and only the largest towns and cities are likely to benefit from it.
> 
> I don't know how much it costs to have an all-electric property. Our water is heated by electricity and we have an electric bathroom heater, but we use bottled gas for all cooking and all other heating. The gas is very cheap, I use normally 10 bottles in a whole year and they now cost €11.72 each. Our electricity bills are between €88-100 for two months so not too bad, but because we don't have so many electrical appliances like a hob, oven, or heating we only need to have a low potencia so our standing charges are quite low. They go up a lot if you need a higher potencia so you would be paying higher bills even if not using much more electricity.


Thanks for this Lynn. Very useful to know that last bit. I wondered why they'd gone to the trouble of a re-wire without beefing up the output. I did stay in a house where the electricity cut out if the washing machine and kettle were on at the same time. 
I think I may go with the gas for cooking at least. At the moment there's a coal fire but I'm hoping to get a wood burning stove. You can see I'm more worried about the heating, when in truth I should probably worry about how I'll keep the place cool.


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

I've just paid 16.10 for a 12kg orange bombona from the Repsol garage in Coin. I'm confused how they got to that price from the 12.28 it shows on Repsol.com, even with the 50 cent manipulacion fee. The guy at the till said the price would be going up again later today.
What's going on?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Turtles said:


> I've just paid 16.10 for a 12kg orange bombona from the Repsol garage in Coin. I'm confused how they got to that price from the 12.28 it shows on Repsol.com, even with the 50 cent manipulacion fee. The guy at the till said the price would be going up again later today.
> What's going on?


The price last changed on 15 November and they are reviewed every 2 months (and can only go up or down by a maximum of 5%), so the price isn't due to change again until mid January. I don't know why you had to pay so much or why you were told the price would be going up today.

I had one delivered by the Repsol distributor last Friday and paid the standard price.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

€10.50 for propano last week. I suppose the price will go up now, along with other fuels, because of the OPEC decision to cut oil production. But that mark-up in Coin sounds a bit dodgy.


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

This website page may be helpful.
It shows the current price-controlled prices of the orange, heavy steel, Repsol 12.5kgs butano and 11kgs propano gas bottles.
These are the only two bottle sizes and types still Government price regulated (as all the other lighterweisght bottle types now also on the market from CEPSA and indeed now REPSOL too, made of aluminium etc were deemed to be a "different product" by the Minister, and thus not subject to regulation....even though they contain exactly the same amounts of the same gas.)

https://www.repsol.com/sa/herramientas/listadopreciosbutanopropanoenvasado/precios.aspx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

BGD said:


> This website page may be helpful.
> It shows the current price-controlled prices of the orange, heavy steel, Repsol 12.5kgs butano and 11kgs propano gas bottles.
> These are the only two bottle sizes and types still Government price regulated (as all the other lighterweisght bottle types now also on the market from CEPSA and indeed now REPSOL too, made of aluminium etc were deemed to be a "different product" by the Minister, and thus not subject to regulation....even though they contain exactly the same amounts of the same gas.)
> 
> https://www.repsol.com/sa/herramientas/listadopreciosbutanopropanoenvasado/precios.aspx


Be careful with this link as, for me at least, it gets redirected to something not wanted!

@BGD can you please confirm the link


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

There is a price difference between the old heavy single colour orange Repsol bottles and the new lighter blue and orange Repsol bottles. The latter are 15 euros and some cents from our local garage.


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

It's good to know this. I bet most people are unaware. As I am now paying more attention I noticed today that the independent gasolinera in Coin has a rack of (Repsol) old-style metal bombonas outside, and the Repsol competitor up the road only stocks the new ones.
Now I've swapped my old bombona for a new one, I wonder if I'll be able to swap it back when it runs out.


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Be careful with this link as, for me at least, it gets redirected to something not wanted!
> 
> @BGD can you please confirm the link


I'll try posting the link again below - it seems to work fine to me. (It's a link to the Repsol website showing a chart of current butano and propano gas bottle prices):



https://www.repsol.com/sa/herramientas/listadopreciosbutanopropanoenvasado/precios.aspx


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

BGD said:


> I'll try posting the link again below - it seems to work fine to me. (It's a link to the Repsol website showing a chart of current butano and propano gas bottle prices):
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.repsol.com/sa/herramientas/listadopreciosbutanopropanoenvasado/precios.aspx



One more try............

https://www.repsol.com/sa/herramientas/listadopreciosbutanopropanoenvasado/precios.aspx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

BGD said:


> One more try............
> 
> https://www.repsol.com/sa/herramientas/listadopreciosbutanopropanoenvasado/precios.aspx


It keeps going through to TradeTracker.com with a redirect for me - anyone else have this issue?

I've cleared history/cache/cookies and always run antivirus so I don't think it's my machine.


EDIT: Ah-ha - a normal click on the link gives me an issue but a CTRL+click works fine - strange???


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

BGD said:


> One more try............
> 
> https://www.repsol.com/sa/herramientas/listadopreciosbutanopropanoenvasado/precios.aspx


Yes....keeps coming up with ''Trade Tracker.com''....looks a bit unsafe...


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

No problem changing new or old style bottles. I think the price differential is just a neat way for Repsol to recoup some of their development/manufacturing costs. 

I am guessing they will phase the heavy bottles out as they reach the end of their life. Then there will be a problem as some folk will only want to pay for "heavy" bottles. I suspect that day is some years away yet!


----------



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes, it does the same on my computer!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Just paid 46-20 for three bottles of Cepsa from the gas delivery man - Repsol charged me 12-78 from their garage the other day - should say that's in Ayamonte 

Davexf


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Just paid 46-20 for three bottles of Cepsa from the gas delivery man - Repsol charged me 12-78 from their garage the other day - should say that's in Ayamonte
> 
> Davexf


The current price for the Repsol orange bombonas is €12.89 - it went up to that amount on 17 January, so won't change again until mid March.

https://www.repsol.com/sa/herramientas/listadopreciosbutanopropanoenvasado/precios.aspx


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> The current price for the Repsol orange bombonas is €12.89 - it went up to that amount on 17 January, so won't change again until mid March.
> 
> https://www.repsol.com/sa/herramientas/listadopreciosbutanopropanoenvasado/precios.aspx




That link is dodgy, it leads to spam advertising.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

BGD said:


> That link is dodgy, it leads to spam advertising.


Thank you for the warning, I'll look for a different source in future if I need to check the price.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

BGD said:


> That link is dodgy, it leads to spam advertising.


I just opened it and had no problem with it, so there may be some other reason for your problem.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> I just opened it and had no problem with it, so there may be some other reason for your problem.


Hola

Using Windows 10 & Microsoft Edge, a Ctrl + click gives a different result to simply clicking on the link. 

Having to Ctrl + click has been around for a long time and I have never known why. 

Davexf


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Using Windows 10 & Microsoft Edge, a Ctrl + click gives a different result to simply clicking on the link.
> 
> ...


I'm using Windows 10 & Microsoft Edge on a laptop and did a simple left click.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Use this link instead:

https://www.repsol.com/sa/herramientas/listadopreciosbutanopropanoenvasado/precios.aspx


It's not their website but something else - if you cut and paste the link there's no 'interference'.



OOPS - just noticed that's the same link as previously posted SORRY.


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Using Windows 10 & Microsoft Edge, a Ctrl + click gives a different result to simply clicking on the link.
> 
> ...




Many thanks for that tip Dave

Like you, without pressing Ctrl before clicking on that link, my browser (Chrome, on Windows 10) takes me to a spammy marketing site.

But pressing "Ctrl" and then clicking the link somehow disables that link hijacking, and takes me to the Repsol page which shows the present gas bottle prices.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BGD said:


> Many thanks for that tip Dave
> 
> Like you, without pressing Ctrl before clicking on that link, my browser (Chrome, on Windows 10) takes me to a spammy marketing site.
> 
> But pressing "Ctrl" and then clicking the link somehow disables that link hijacking, and takes me to the Repsol page which shows the present gas bottle prices.


How odd - I'm using Chrome & Windows 10 & just clicking the link is fine for me


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

BGD said:


> Many thanks for that tip Dave
> 
> Like you, without pressing Ctrl before clicking on that link, my browser (Chrome, on Windows 10) takes me to a spammy marketing site.
> 
> But pressing "Ctrl" and then clicking the link somehow disables that link hijacking, and takes me to the Repsol page which shows the present gas bottle prices.


I have the same issue PC, Windows 10, Chrome.

Mine goes to static.tradetracker.net/int/international/jump.html - which, ISTR, is something I've seen before on this forum

@Xabiachica, are you using an app on a mobile device or the full version of Chrome etc.?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> The price of a bombona of butano is being reduced to €15.80 with effect from next Tuesday. Prices will be reviewed every 2 months thereafter, and according to this article they are expected to fall further for May and June (after the winter, of course, when people will be using much less). Still, always nice when something gets cheaper instead of dearer.
> 
> 
> La bombona de butano costará 15,8 euros, casi un 10% menos


Deleted reply because its out of date. B.T.W. I'm paying just over 13€ a bottle at the moment. About right?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DonMarco said:


> Thats funny because I've been paying just over 13€ a bottle for the last 12 months.


Do you go and pick it up at a Repsol garage or a Repsol dealer - or do you have it delivered?

If delivered, then they can add a bit for the service.

If you buy them from Repsol, then you're being robbed as the price is Government controlled.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Do you go and pick it up at a Repsol garage or a Repsol dealer - or do you have it delivered?
> 
> If delivered, then they can add a bit for the service.
> 
> If you buy them from Repsol, then you're being robbed as the price is Government controlled.


I just pick them up at the local Garage (not Repsol).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Do you go and pick it up at a Repsol garage or a Repsol dealer - or do you have it delivered?
> 
> If delivered, then they can add a bit for the service.
> 
> If you buy them from Repsol, then you're being robbed as the price is Government controlled.


Actually, I think it's the other way around. I get my bombonas delivered to the door by the Repsol distributor and I always pay the official price (although sometimes rounded up by a couple of cents (as a lot of shops do) to save giving change).

Retail outlets, including garages, are allowed to add on an additional handling fee or admin charge, or whatever it's called.

It always seems very strange to me that people have to pay more for going to collect them themselves than if they are delivered, but that's how it is.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Actually, I think it's the other way around. I get my bombonas delivered to the door by the Repsol distributor and I always pay the official price (although sometimes rounded up by a couple of cents (as a lot of shops do) to save giving change).
> 
> Retail outlets, including garages, are allowed to add on an additional handling fee or admin charge, or whatever it's called.
> 
> It always seems very strange to me that people have to pay more for going to collect them themselves than if they are delivered, but that's how it is.


That's why I specifically said Repsol garages and Repsol distributors - they are NOT allowed to add anything!

I agree that other garages may add a little and that people who deliver might round up the price for convenience (but they NEVER round it down!).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> That's why I specifically said Repsol garages and Repsol distributors - they are NOT allowed to add anything!
> 
> I agree that other garages may add a little and that people who deliver might round up the price for convenience (but they NEVER round it down!).


But Snikpoh, in post #86 you said:-

"Do you go and pick it up at a Repsol garage or a Repsol dealer - or do you have it delivered?

If delivered, then they can add a bit for the service."

The Repsol distributors do not add on additional charges for delivery.


----------

